# Waxing Moon Humidor



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

I have been in the market for a larger humidor for a while, now. I was fortunate enough to be given my wife's grandfather's humidor after he passed and that has been spectacular, just not big enough. 

So I bit the bullet and commissioned a Waxing Moon from Ed. Had him start it a week and a half ago. I am having him make me one out of walnut and inlaying a laser etching of my yellow labrador (in Oak). I hope it turns out as brilliant as it sounds! I will keep everyone updated, if interested, as I get updates and pictures.

Cheers,

-Aaron


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations. Ed is a superb humidor maker. I have one and it is not only beautiful but functional. Please post pictures.


----------



## herbaljedi (Jul 5, 2013)

Definitely keep us updated Im very interested in hearing how the process goes.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats on purchasing what I'm sure will be a great humidor! Definitely looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Any pictures yet?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I remember when I first ordered mine from Ed. After he sent the first picture, I was in love. 2nd picture, I hugged the computer. And after it was all done with my WR logo, I nearly jizzed my pants and couldn't wait for it to arrive. Once it did, I almost fainted. 

Moral of the story, have a change of underwear and someone with you when you open the box up. lol


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Who is Ed? Does he have a website with pictures and prices?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Waxing Moon Humidors


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

Ive heard nothing but great things about Waxing Moon. However if Im going to spend that much I think I will put it into a large Winedor.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

No pics yet. Got an update last weekend and he said he sent off the piece to be laser etched a few days before. Still have some time yet, I think but absence makes the heart grow fonder, right? haha. I will be sure to update as I get them.


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, I would like to see if anyone been talking to Ed in the past two weeks? He said he was hurt and I would like to know if he is feeling any better now? I've placed an order with him for some time but have not heard from Ed for three weeks. This was suppose to be my friends B-day present, which was on the 29th July. So I am really worried...


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Stephen, shoot Ed an email. He has always been quick in responding.


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

you are right abcritt, he replied within hours of the message. two babies are on their way to their new home. Will post some photos once I get them.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, boys, I got an update from Ed today. My first photo of the humi that is coming along wonderfully. We went out on a limb with this one, something that Ed hasn't done before, and I cannot tell you how pleased I am with the way my pup's image turned out on the lid!


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

So it looks like I don't know how to upload pictures. Anybody help?


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry about all the confusion! Figured it out. Here is a picture of the lid that Ed sent me yesterday. He says once he gets it in his hands it is really going to "pop." I imagine that means that he is going to put a finish on it or something. Regardless I am thrilled and can't wait to get it in my possession!


----------



## herbaljedi (Jul 5, 2013)

Word, thats gonna be nice.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

That's really cool.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks great. Good idea adding best friend to humidor.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

I received another update from Ed. He got the lid panel back from his guy in Atlanta and has crafted the humidor. He still needs to line the inside and make the trays, but by all indications this piece has come together better than I could have ever expected!


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

That's gorgeous, I love the details on the corner edges and how they are picked up by the lid framing.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

It's coming along really nice, he does great work.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

six10 said:


> That's gorgeous, I love the details on the corner edges and how they are picked up by the lid framing.


Thanks, Tim. Yeah the accent pieces came out great. The box is walnut, the dog is oak, and the accent pieces on the edges and the trim around the lid is cherry.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow.....he does really nice work


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

It is done! It is done! It ships on Tuesday. Hats off to Ed and the entire Waxing Moon Humidor experience! If anyone is interested in one of these humidors, tell Ed that Aaron sent you! I cannot recommend enough. Full report when I get it next week!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweeet!

Congratulations Aaron! :thumb:


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Impressive, well worth the short wait.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I told my wife, that if the time comes to buy or surprise me with a nice gift... a waxing moon humidor, or a custom made stubby poker pipe are the two things I want.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Update time! I have had the humi for a little over 3 weeks. I LOVE it (surprise surprise). The build out is absolutely stunning. Pictures really do not do it justice. I have her stocked up and she is holding at 63-64% RH. Perfect! Another shout out to Ed and Waxing Moon Humidors. If you are in the market for a new humi, go to their website first! Customer service was fantastic throughout -- Ed (or his girlfriend!) even included a bag of dog treats for my pup!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Very, very nice!! The final product filled with cigars looks great. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks great congrats on the purchase! What are the dimensions and how many sticks do you estimate it will hold?


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

That humidor turned out amazing! enjoy it man!


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Looks great congrats on the purchase! What are the dimensions and how many sticks do you estimate it will hold?


17.5 x 10.5 x 6. Ed says it is a 150 count. That is without shelves or dividers. With the current setup i think it is closer to 120.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

It's a beauty! And looks like the Cocker is posing for the next one. Enjoy. TCB.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> It's a beauty! And looks like the Cocker is posing for the next one. Enjoy. TCB.


Haha, thanks TCB. The Cocker is a pain in the arse most of the time (as cockers can be...) so he better step his game up if he wants his mug on a humidor!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

OMG. Too funny! And best laugh I've had all day. Thanks. TCB.


----------

